# Jurasteig und ähnliches - Regensburg



## Regensbiker (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin bereits mal eine kleine Strecke über den Jurasteig gefahren und war ganz gut zu fahren.

Gibt es noch andere "Wander"-Wege in und um Regensburg, die es sich lohnt mal mit dem Bike zu testen?


----------



## Manfred S (16. November 2011)

Pfarrersteig, Tal des Todes, Oberndorfer Steinbruch, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (16. November 2011)

Also in Regensburg gibts ne Menge trails.
Jede Himmelsrichtung ist gut bis auf den Osten. 

"Tal des Todes" ? wo isn des ?


----------



## Regensbiker (16. November 2011)

Hm...am besten mit ner Wanderkarte auf Suche gehn oder wie findet man die?

War jetzt die letzte Zeit Richtung Marienthal aus unterwegs. Super Gegend.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. November 2011)

am besten mit jemandem fahren-da is es am effektivsten (gell eMan)

gibt unzählige möglichkeiten und traum-trails-direkt vor der haustür!


----------



## teatimetom (16. November 2011)

Dav treff ist ne möglichkeit trails kennenzulernen. 
ist jetzt im winter ein nightride.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> am besten mit jemandem fahren-da is es am effektivsten (gell eMan)
> 
> gibt unzählige möglichkeiten und traum-trails-direkt vor der haustür!


 
japp ... also kauf dir mal ne lampe


----------



## Hartmut67 (19. November 2011)

Manfred S schrieb:


> Pfarrersteig, Tal des Todes, Oberndorfer Steinbruch, ...



Fahr zwar schon jahrelang hier rum, aber wo bitte is des Tal des Todes,
Pn wär nett


----------



## Manfred S (21. November 2011)

ist nichts spektakuläres. Es hat seinen Namen noch aus der Zeit ohne Federung. Ein netter Hohlweg, mit vielen runden Steinen und immer nass! Endet an gleicher Stelle wie der Bombenkrater zwischen Adlersberg und Etterzhausen und startet irgendwo in der Nähe von Pettendorf.
Wenn man von Ziegelhof in den Wald fährt hat der gesamte Weg auch eine Wandermarkierung.


----------



## Hartmut67 (21. November 2011)

Den kenn ich,

trotzdem Danke


----------



## Wast (27. November 2011)

Hi,

wie Tom schon sagte DAV-Gruppe oder die Wanderwege oder an die Wanderwege der Fritsch Wanderkarte halten. Da bekommst schon einen sehr guten Überblick!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

